# [SOLVED] Rocketfish 7-Outlet Surge Protector Issue



## eagledude4

I recently purchased a Rocketfish 7-Outlet Surge Protector to protect my new LED TV. It has one master outlet, and 4 master controlled outlet, so that when there is power to the master outlet, the 4 master controlled outlets receive power.

Currently, my TV is plugged into the master outlet, and I have a PS3 plugged into one of the master controlled outlets, so that my PS3 only receive power when my television is on.

My issue is that when the TV is on, my PS3 will not receive power. I've checked to make sure everything is plugged in tight. The problem started when I turned off my TV without turning off the PS3, so that the PS3 was shut off automatically. I tried plugging the PS3 into a seperate outlet (not plugged into the rocketfish), and the ps3 receives power like normal.

The product in question is a Rocketfish™ - 7-Outlet Power Manager with Surge Protection and Noise Filtering RF-HTS105: Rocketfish™ - 7-Outlet Power Manager with Surge Protection and Noise Filtering - RF-HTS105


----------



## koala

*Re: Rocketfish 7-Outlet Surge Protector Issue*

Please post all replies here in the open forum, not hidden in private messages, so others with the same problem can see the solution.


----------



## John-BBYExB

*Re: Rocketfish 7-Outlet Surge Protector Issue*

Thank you, koala. I did and it was removed.

I work on behalf of Rocketfish Products and we would like to offer eagledude4 a solution since his product appears to be defective. As such, nothing I could post here will resolve his problem.

Given that, what do you suggest?

Thank you,
John
Rocketfish Support


----------



## koala

*Re: Rocketfish 7-Outlet Surge Protector Issue*

Hi John, eagledude4 has not been back online since he started this thread, so he might have already found a solution.

Rocketfish contact details: Rocketfish Products Support & Service


----------



## eagledude4

*Re: Rocketfish 7-Outlet Surge Protector Issue*

I have not found a solution yet. I don't usually login to these forums unless I get an email that notifies me that someone has replied to my thread.

I have emailed rocketfish, and I was told to take the product to geek squad to have them look at the product, however I'm not willing to pay for a fix that I could potentially find here in the open forum.


----------



## eagledude4

*Re: Rocketfish 7-Outlet Surge Protector Issue*

I wouldn't expect a 40$ product to just break after a day's use. I don't believe I misused it in anyway, I just simply turned off my television that was plugged into the master outlet. It worked at one time, so why would it stop working?

Maybe the reason is because I have two of these Rocketfish surge protectors plugged into the same walls pace (unsure of technical term)?


----------



## eagledude4

*Re: Rocketfish 7-Outlet Surge Protector Issue*

I exchanged it at bestbuy and it seems to be working again. FOR NOW.


----------

